# New pets :D



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I recently got two rats - mother and daughter. They are absolutely adorable...
Here's the pics!!! 

The grey one is Little Missy, the Brown one is Pepper.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Its nice to see people keeping rats as pets. Working at a petstore, Im surprised at how many people are terrified by rats, while the saddest part is how many employees are also scared of them! I used to keep them when I was real young and loved them. They really are great pets.
And I do agree, they are adorable


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

My povince is rat free i doubt we could keep them as pets.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

my neighborhood just recntly got rid of our rodent problem and if your caught with any rats, mice, gerbils, or hamsters we get in serious trouble, because in the first place some punks let out like over a hundred mice and rats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

awww...The first one is adorable!

I'm not a fan of rats, though I'm not scared of them. I am like them, the same way I am with dogs and cats. I like them, I love them, but I"ll never own one. I"m not sure why, but I'm just not into them...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The nice clean pet rats like that are cute but I wouldn't have one because I had a bad experience with a wild rat when I was younger. I woke up with one in bed with me. I don't know, I think it's the long naked tails that creep me out. lol


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I love ratties. When I worked at Petco, we got in a rat that happened to be pregnant. So instead of 1 rat, suddenly we had 13. They were just stuck in an aquarium in the back with some bedding and food, no one wanted to take the time to socialize them. So I started going back there when the fish section was slow. I read that the first few months of a rat's life are really important, that is, if they have no interaction with humans they'll be terrified of them. I "adopted" a brown and white one named George. He would perch on my shoulder while I cleaned the tanks, and I'd bring him veggies from the dining hall at school. He was a great little guy. Then the baby rats grew up enough to be put out on the sale floor, and he was promptly sold to someone for snake food. I would have taken him home with me, but there was NO way I could keep him in my dorm with my rodent-phobic roommate. It made me so sad. More people bought rats to feed to their snakes than for pets. Poor George


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

awww very cute.I would like to have a pet rat because they are alot smarter than hamsters.My parents would never let me get a rat though. I don't think my mom would be able to sleep at night lol.


----------



## Peppee (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 3 pet rats. They're named Rosa, Romy, and Rosetta. They are certainly playful little girls. 

You might want to do some more research and get yours off of that cedar bedding I see. Cedar and pine give off oils that damage their lungs and rat lungs are quite sensitive. Hardwood beddings like aspen are alright, however. I use that with some paper towels on the second floor of their cage. I prefer paper based bedding but my girls seem to always start sneezing like mad when I put them on it.


----------

